# [Howto] Création d'un Stage 5

## d2_racing

Dernière MAJ : 2007-04-04

 Howto Création d'un Stage 5

Table des matières 

 Mise en contexte 

 Différences entre le Stage 4 et le Stage 5 

 Création d'un Stage 5 

 Création d'un Stage 5 Standard

Création d'un Stage 5 Custom

 Avantages et Inconvénients

Options possibles

Copie de l'archive Stage 5

Procédure de Restauration

Restauration d'un Stage 5 Standard

Restauration d'un Stage 5 Custom

1) Mise en contexte 

Salut tout le monde, suite à une restauration catastrophique d'un Stage 4, j'ai décider d'écrire un howto pour éviter ce genre de problème.

Le Stage 4 fonctionne normalement bien sauf quand on est pas chanceux comme moi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Si vous avez un Gensplash, un /mnt qui pointe sur des partitions NTFS ou autre, vous aller avoir des problèmes avec le Stage 4.car il ne backup pas ces répertoires par défaut.

Voici ma configuration :

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 5

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 1

splashimage=(hd0,8)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=GentooLinux-2.6.18-r3

root=(hd0,8)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda9 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,8)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1

#kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda9 video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75

title=WindowsXP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=GentooLinux-2.6.18-r2

root=(hd0,8)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda9 video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75 

```

```

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

/dev/sda9      /      ext3      defaults,noatime   0 1

/dev/sda10      none      swap      sw         0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0   

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom0   auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1   /mnt/cdrom1   auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/sda8      /mnt/pont   vfat      defaults,rw,user,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda1      /mnt/win_c   ntfs      defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda5      /mnt/win_d   ntfs      defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0   

/dev/sda6      /mnt/win_e   ntfs      defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sda7      /mnt/win_f   ntfs      defaults,ro,user,nls=iso8859-1,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

#/dev/ROOT      /      xfs      noatime         0 0

#/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw         0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

#

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

#none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

#

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

#

#none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

#

#/dev/hdd                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/sdb1               /media/sdb1             auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0 

```

Voici les erreurs que j'ai eu lors de la restauration du Stage 4 :

-Une tonne de messages à propos de udev.rule et de udev-event.

-Le script n'a pas sauvegardé /mnt, alors j'ai eu des warnings à propos de FSTAB.

-Mon Gensplash n'a pas démarré, car il manquait /dev/console et /dev/TTY1.

2) Différences entre le Stage 4 et le Stage 5 

Tout d'abord, le Stage 4 c'est un script qu'on trouve ici : http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29

Le Stage 4 c'est un script qui prendre en backup seulement les dossiers qui sont nécessaire pour un fonctionnement minimal d'une Gentoo.Donc, ça ne prend pas un backup intégral d'une partition.De plus, le Stage 4 ne backup jamais le répertoire /dev et c'est un problème lorsqu'on a un Gensplash, car il va manquer /dev/console et /dev/tty1.

Le Stage 5 t'en qu'à lui, c'est une série de commandes et on peut faire ce qu'on veut.En effet, on peut prendre une copie intégrale d'une partition ou carrément prendre seulement certains répertoires.

Tout comme le Stage 4, il y a un processus de vérification de l'intégrité de l'image .tar.bz2 qui est fait à la fin du processus.

Enfin, j'ai créé le Stage 5 pour combler ce besoin et j'ai pris le # suivant pour le stage.

3) Création d'un Stage 5  

Création d'un Stage 5 Standard

```

# su -

# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*

# mkdir /mnt/backup

# mount -o bind / /mnt/backup

# cd /mnt/backup

# tar --exclude  stage5.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 .

# time bzip2 -tv stage5.tar.bz2 

# umount /mnt/backup 

```

Le point est important après le bz2   :Smile: 

La création du .tar est assez longue...patience.

Ce Stage 5 fait comme Ghost ou Acronis True Image.En effet, il backup au complet une partition.Avec ce Stage, on peut prendre en backup un disque dur au complet et le transférer vers un nouveau disque dur sans problèmes.

Cette méthode peut être utilisée par les administrateurs ,car en cas de crash, on peut restorer seulement une partition qui a fait défaut.

Création d'un Stage 5 Custom

Le Stage 5 Custom c'est un Stage 5 qui a des paramètres en entrée.

Avantages et Inconvénients

Cela permet de prendre en backup une installation Gentoo ou carrément une partition et ça permet d'éviter de prendre      en backup des répertoires ou fichiers qu'on ne veut pas sauvegarder.

 On va avoir un gain de vitesse,car on ne prendra pas en backup tous les répertoires.

 On doit faire très attention aux répertoires qu'on va exclure, car ceci pour entrainer des problèmes lors de restauration d'un système au complet ,car peut-être qu'il va manquer des fichiers importants.

Options possibles

Voici un exemple de commande qui permet d'exclure /tmp,/var/tmp et /usr/portage/distfiles 

 Notez au passage qu'on ne doit pas mettre de / devant les répertoires, car on a binder la racine. 

```

# tar --exclude tmp --exclude var/tmp --exclude usr/portage/distfiles --exclude stage5.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 .

```

De plus certaines personnes veulent avoir un Stage 5 qui va contenir un minimum de répertoire, pour ce faire vous pouvez utilisez ceci :

```

# rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/* && rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/* && rm -rf /var/log/portage/* 

# tar cvvjpf --exclude=dev --exclude=proc --exclude=sys --exclude=tmp --exclude=stage5.tar.bz2  stage5.tar.bz2 .

```

Par contre, avec cette commande, lors de la procédure de restauration,vous allez devoir faire quelques commandes de plus pour regénérer vos répertoires manquants.

```

# mkdir {dev,proc,tmp,sys} && chmod 1777 tmp && cd dev && MAKEDEV generic

```

Certaines personnes veulent aussi prendre en backup seulement leur répertoire home.Pour ce faire vous devez faire ceci :

```

# mount -o bind /home/$user /mnt/backup

# cd /mnt/backup

# tar --exclude stage5.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 .

```

Vous pouvez aussi prendre tout en backup sauf votre home et faire ceci :

```

# mount -o bind / /mnt/backup

# cd /mnt/backup

# tar --exclude stage5.tar.bz2 --exclude home/$user -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 .

# time bzip2 -tv stage5.tar.bz2 

# umount /mnt/backup

# mount -o bind /home/$user /mnt/backup

# cd /mnt/backup

# tar --exclude stagehome.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf stagehome.tar.bz2 .

# time bzip2 -tv stagehome.tar.bz2 

# umount /mnt/backup

# mkdir /mnt/backup/full

# cd /

# cp stage5.tar.bz2 /mnt/backup/full/

# cp /home/$user/stagehome.tar.bz2 /mnt/backup/full

# tar -cvf stagefull.tar stage5.tar.bz2 stagehome.tar.bz2

```

4)Copie de l'archive Stage 5

Vous pouvez graver le .tar.bz2 avec K3B ou carrément le mettre sur une autre partition.

5)Procédure de Restauration

Restauration d'un Stage 5 Standard

La première chose à faire c'est de booter avec le LiveCD de Gentoo avec l'option docache.

Booter avec le LiveCD de Gentoo

```

#gentoo docache

```

Formatage de la partition destination

```

# mke2fs -j /dev/sda9 dans mon cas.

#umount /mnt/cdrom

```

Enlever le LiveCD de Gentoo et mettre le DVD ou le CD qui contient votre backup.

```

#mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

#mount -t ext3 /dev/sda9 /mnt/gentoo dans mon cas

# cd /mnt/cdrom

# ls -la

# tar xjvpf /mnt/cdrom/stage5.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# emerge --sync

# exit

# cd /

# umount /mnt/cdrom

# umount /mnt/gentoo/dev

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

```

Maintenant vous aller avoir un Gentoo qui va être sur la coche.

Restauration d'un Stage 5 Custom

La procédure de restauration d'un Stage 5 Custom utilise la même méthode qu'un Stage 5 standard à quelques exceptions près.

Par contre,vous devez ajouter vos propres commandes pour être sûr que le tout soit intègre, car à partir de la commande tar ça va changer.

Exemple :

```

#gentoo docache 

# mke2fs -j /dev/sda9 dans mon cas.

#umount /mnt/cdrom 

#mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

#mount -t ext3 /dev/sda9 /mnt/gentoo dans mon cas

# cd /mnt/cdrom

# ls -la 

# tar xjvpf /mnt/cdrom/stage5.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/

# mkdir {dev,proc,tmp,sys} 

# chmod 1777 tmp 

# cd dev 

# MAKEDEV generic 

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# emerge --sync

# exit

# cd /

# umount /mnt/cdrom

# umount /mnt/gentoo/dev

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Apr 05, 2007 5:08 pm; edited 14 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

----------

## antoine_

Salut

Si j'ai bien compris tu compresses tout depuis la racine.

Afin de limiter la taille de l'archive, il serait peut-être intéressant de vider /etc/portage/distfiles auparavant non ? (chez moi le répertoire fait 2,8Go)

Sinon tu as raison, ça me fait penser que si un jour j'ai une merde sur mon système, je serais content de ne pas tout reprendre à zéro (enfin au stage 3 en l'occurence).

----------

## d2_racing

Tu veux dire :

```

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*

```

Les packages de portage se ramassent là dans mon cas.

----------

## kwenspc

Pour augmenter la vitesse (je déconne pas) du tar: enlever la verbosité.  :Smile: 

On voit pas ce qu'il fait, certes, mais sur un gros archivage comme celui-ci le gain de temps n'est pas négligeable, vraiment.

----------

## d2_racing

Mais quand il y a des erreurs de socket ou autre chose, je pense que ça vaut la peine...

Enfin, est-ce qu'il y a une option dans tar qui permet de vérifier l'intégrité de l'archive après sa création ?,car dans le script Stage 4 de Blinkeye, il y a un processus de vérification à la fin de l'exécution du backup...

Je vais attendre de vos nouvelles avant de modifier le howto  :Smile: 

----------

## CourJuS

Bonsoir (Bonjours serais plus juste mais bon) 

Voila j'ai il y a peu crée un stage4 pour deployer des machines de test rapidement.

Avant la création du backup persso je suprime tout se qui se trouve dans les répertoires suivant 

```
rm -r /tmp/*

rm -r /var/tmp 

rm -r /var/log/*.log (en prenant soin de recrée les fichiers log vide bien que c'est à mon avis facultatif).
```

De plus mon stage4 risque de me servire longtemp, donc j'ai suprimé l'arbre de portage (gain de place et de compression/décompression) 

```
 rm -r /usr/portage/* 
```

En plus suprimer les clefs d'ssh est une bonne idée su le CD sert pour plusieurs machines par example.

```
rm /etc/ssh/ssh_host*
```

Pour affiné la config, j'ai pondu un ptit script tout bête (p0rks mode ON) qui permet de générer un /etc/issue à la volé au premier boot de la machine.

La génération de se script donnera les infos suivante quand on se connect via SSH.

```
 * Version de votre Gentoo

 * Uname -a (info Kernel)

 * CPU 

 * Ram 

 * Disque Dur

 * Adresse IP (marche que si IP statique ou alors faut un cron, j'ai pas encore trouvé de solution) 
```

De plus il modifie le Hostname en fonction du CPU pour une identification unique, utile quand on à un server DHCP+NAMED pour du DDNS (trop pratique je serais plus m'en passer ...)

```
#!/bin/bash

# Set Hostname based on CPU info

FREQ=`cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz |tail -n 1 | awk -F : '{print $2}' | awk -F " "  '{print $1}' |awk -F . '{print $1}'`

PROC=`cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name |tail -n 1 | awk -F : '{print $2}' | awk -F " " '{print $1}'`

FULLPROC=`cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name |tail -n 1 | awk -F ": " '{print $2}'`

HOST="$PROC-$FREQ"

# Set your hostname from your CPU info

if [ `hostname` == stage4 ]; then 

        echo "# /etc/conf.d/hostname" > /etc/conf.d/hostname

        echo "# Set to the hostname of this machine" >> /etc/conf.d/hostname

        echo "HOSTNAME=\"$HOST\"" >> /etc/conf.d/hostname

        hostname $HOST

fi

# Version of your gentoo

cat /etc/gentoo-release > /etc/motd

echo >> /etc/motd

uname -a >> /etc/motd

echo >> /etc/motd

#for i in `grep "^config_eth[0-9]" /etc/conf.d/net | cut -d\" -f 2 | awk '{ print $1}'`

#       do

#                echo "ip        : $i" >> /etc/motd

#        done

echo "Hostname  : `hostname`" >> /etc/motd

echo "Prossesor : $FULLPROC @ $FREQ Mhz" >> /etc/motd

echo "Memory    : `free -m |grep -i mem  |awk -F " " '{print $2}'` Mo" >> /etc/motd

echo "Hard-disk : `fdisk  -l |grep Di |awk -F "/dev" '{print $2}' |awk -F "," '{print $1}'`" >> /etc/motd

echo "Inet      : `ifconfig  |grep inet |awk -F "r:" '{print $2}' |awk -F " " '{print $1}' |grep -v "127.0.0.1"`" >> /etc/motd

echo >> /etc/motd

echo >> /etc/motd

cp /etc/motd /etc/issue
```

Pour qu'il s'exécute au boot, je place le chemin vers le script dans 

```
 /etc/conf.d/local.start 
```

Cependant j'ai remarqué quelques souci pour le hostname, certain (beacoup) des CPU ont des espaces dans leur description, si quelqu'un qui métrise sed pourais me doner un coup de pouce je lui ferais des papouilles promis  :Razz: .

Mes 2 cents  :Smile: 

Bonne nuit tout le monde.

----------

## grosnours

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Mais quand il y a des erreurs de socket ou autre chose, je pense que ça vaut la peine...
> 
> Enfin, est-ce qu'il y a une option dans tar qui permet de vérifier l'intégrité de l'archive après sa création ?,car dans le script Stage 4 de Blinkeye, il y a un processus de vérification à la fin de l'exécution du backup...
> 
> Je vais attendre de vos nouvelles avant de modifier le howto 

 

A ne pas backup: /proc, /tmp, /usr/portage/distfiles, /var/tmp/portage . /usr/portage et /var/cache/edb/dep peuvent aussi ne pas être backupés, mais il faudra untar un portage-latest ou emerge --sync avant le reboot qui suit la restauration.

Il y a une option à tar pour qu'il vérifie l'archive, "man tar" est ton ami.

----------

## d2_racing

Et bien oui, c'est l'option --verify 

Je vais mettre à jour le howto sur le champ  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

quelqu un a testé le tuto en l'etat? si ça marche du moins que c est comfirmé je le fais ça evitera que je fasse le boulet  :Smile:  si je merdoie  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

ça me cree un fichier nommé W dans ma racine qui si on lui fait tar -tvf contient bien le systeme est ce moi qui me suis raté??

ça marche chez moi quand je fais ceçi:

```
# su -

# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*

# mkdir /mnt/backup

# mount -o bind / /mnt/backup

# cd /mnt/backup

# tar --exclude=stage5.tar.bz2 -cvjpfW stage5.tar.bz2 .

# mv /mnt/backup/stage5.tar.bz2 /mnt/autrepartition/

# umount /mnt/backup
```

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, je viens d'enlever l'option W pour être certain que tout soit comme avant.

Peux-tu réessayer ? , car moi ça fonctionne #1.

----------

## yoyo

Plutôt que de supprimer le $DISTFILES, pourquoi ne pas simplement l'exclure de l'archive ?? Ca éviterait de re-donwloader les sources en cas de mise à jour mineure (pacth etc.).

Bon boulot,

Enjoy !

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour augmenter la vitesse (je déconne pas) du tar: enlever la verbosité. 
> 
> On voit pas ce qu'il fait, certes, mais sur un gros archivage comme celui-ci le gain de temps n'est pas négligeable, vraiment.

 

ou alors si on fait ça dans un screen il suffit de changer de "terminal virtuel", et ainsi l'affichage ne ralenti plus la chose, puis en revenant on peut voir où ça en est, ça permet de se donner une idée de l'évolution..  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Et faire tout ça dans un screen peut être intéressant également.  :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Ezka

Comme cela a déjà été dit, c'est ptêtre pas mal de faire ça : 

```
tar --exclude  stage5.tar.bz2 /proc /tmp /var/tmp /usr/portage/distfiles -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 . 
```

plutot que :

```
tar --exclude  stage5.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 . 
```

Juste histoire de pas sauver les trucs qui servent a rien.

Et a être un peu plus titilleux on peut faire ça en 2 parties : 

Sauver le systeme qui roule tout seul avec :

```
tar --exclude  stage4.tar.bz2 /proc /tmp /var/tmp /usr/portage/distfiles /home -cvvjpf stage4.tar.bz2 . 
```

Pas besoin de garder le home pour faire une rescue systeme.

mais on n'oublie pas de se faire aussi le home ... histoire d'avoir le stage5 ...

```
tar -cvvjpf home.tar.bz2 /home 
```

et pour faire joli on peut tout mettre ensemble 

```
tar cf stage5.tar stage4.tar.bz2 home.tar.bz2
```

et hop on a le stage5   :Laughing:  .

Si on plante tout -> on dépack le tout, sinon on peut se contenter de faire que la moitié des choses   :Wink:  on gagne un peu de temps ... surtout si comme moi, votre home ressemble a une gigantesque caverne d'Ali-Baba   :Laughing: 

De mémoire (j'ai pas mon script sous la main) je fait comme ça... et ça fonctionne pas trop mal   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> ça me cree un fichier nommé W dans ma racine qui si on lui fait tar -tvf contient bien le systeme est ce moi qui me suis raté??
> 
> ça marche chez moi quand je fais ceçi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je sais pourquoi ça marche pas ton truc....tu n'as pas besoin de metre un = après le exclude

----------

## d2_racing

C'est très bien Ezka, il y a toujours de la place pour une amélioration.

Par contre, le Stage 5 a été conçu pour pouvoir rebooter la machine avec un minimum de manipulation et même on pourrait 

ne pas faire de emerge --sync et ça booterais pareil  :Smile: 

Par contre, les points que vous avez amenés, c'est du solide, c'est certain qu'on peut améliorer le script selon nos goûts et c'est super  :Smile: 

Enfin, je pense qu'en enlevant le mode verbose tout en rajoutant -W, ça va permettre de savoir s'il n'y a pas eu d'erreur...

Je ne sais pas le gain de vitesse qu'on peut avoir en enlevant -vv ?

----------

## yoyo

Dans le même esprit qu'Ezka, il me semble qu'il existe une option tar pour se limiter à une partition.

Ca permettrait d'avoir des archives de chaque partition (et pourquoi pas une archive globale du système) ce qui limiterait les manipulations en cas de crash d'une seule partition : plus besoin de formater toutes les partitions, de recréer les répertoires adéquats (pour ceux qui ont un fstab un peu tortueux) etc.

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## davidou2a

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Je sais pourquoi ça marche pas ton truc....tu n'as pas besoin de metre un = après le exclude

 

Ce que j'ai posté bizzarement passe chez moi avec ou sans le =, d'ailleurs je sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis ça, sinon exclure /proc /tmp et /var/tmp ça implique pas de ce fait d'autres manips ??

sinon pour ma part j'ai aussi fait des backup séparés de /home et de /boot histoire d'avoir un systeme operationnel dessuite (sauf erreur de ma part)

j'ai un systeme sans X (limite fin d'install) et un avec X sans WM au cas ou je merdoie (ce qui m'est deja arrivé)

Sinon un script gerant ça et faisant des sauvegardes incrementales via crontab ça peut etre sympa non? bon on sort peut etre du sujet stage 5  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Sinon un script gerant ça et faisant des sauvegardes incrementales via crontab ça peut etre sympa non? bon on sort peut etre du sujet stage 5 

 Ben il y a dump mais ça n'est que pour ext je crois (il existe des équivalents pour d'autres fs).

Sinon, de mémoire, il existe une option pour que tar "update" l'archive (==ne modifie que les fichiers ajoutés/modifiés) donc non "universel".

Enfin, avant de ré-inventer la roue, il fadrait peut-être regardé ce qui existe déjà non ?

Ici par exemple :http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=app-backup

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de relire le script de Blinkeye et il utilise l'option test pour vérifier l'intégrité de l'archive.

http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_(stage4)#The_Script

On dirait que l'option -W ne fonctionne pas du tout  :Sad: 

```

if [ "$tar_output" == "--split" ]; then

                if [ "`cat "$stage4Name.$stage4postfix"_*"" | $zip --test 2>&1`" != "" ]; then

                        echo -e "* Integrity check failed. Re-run the script and check your hardware."

                        exit -1

                fi

        else

                if [ "`$zip --test  $stage4Name.$stage4postfix 2>&1`" != "" ]; then

                        echo -e "* Integrity check failed. Re-run the script and check your hardware."

                        exit -1

                fi

        fi

        # everything went smoothly"

        echo -e "* Everything went smoothly. You successfully created a stage4."

```

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen simple d'ajouter une commande à tar sans faire un if ?

----------

## Ezka

Je pense que Yoyo parlait de ça pour rester sur la même partition :

```
-l

--one-file-system       Stay in local file system when creating an ar-

                             chive (do not cross mount points).
```

Pourtant j'ai bien l'option W :

```
-W

--verify                Attempt to verify the archive after writing it.
```

Essaye avec --verify, mais es-ce que ça marche avec une archive bz2 ?

A voir, en tout les cas tu peux utiliser bzip2 avec l'option -t

```
-t --test

              Check  integrity  of the specified file(s), but don't decompress

              them.  This really performs a  trial  decompression  and  throws

              away the result.
```

NB : man d'unix, il y a ptêtre des varaiantes avec gnu linux.

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, voici ce que ça donne l'option verify

```

gentootux backup # tar --verify --exclude  test.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf test.tar.bz2 .

tar: Ne peut vérifier des archives compressées.

Pour en savoir davantage, faites: « tar --help » ou « tar --usage ».

```

Je pense que le format bz2 n'est pas supporté...

----------

## d2_racing

Bon j'ai testé l'option test et voici ce que ça donne :

```

gentootux backup # tar --exclude  test.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf test.tar.bz2 .

drwxr-xr-x sylvain/users     0 2007-01-05 13:54 ./

-rw-r--r-- sylvain/users 8002776 2005-09-17 10:18 ./debuter_avec_gimp_v2.pdf

-r-xr-xr-x sylvain/users  563823 2005-07-26 20:00 ./Numériser0002.jpg

-r-xr-xr-x sylvain/users  671441 2005-07-26 20:13 ./Numériser0010.jpg

-r-xr-xr-x sylvain/users  539401 2004-02-13 15:13 ./100_1391.jpg

gentootux backup # tar -tvf  test.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x sylvain/users     0 2007-01-05 13:54 ./

-rw-r--r-- sylvain/users 8002776 2005-09-17 10:18 ./debuter_avec_gimp_v2.pdf

-r-xr-xr-x sylvain/users  563823 2005-07-26 20:00 ./Numériser0002.jpg

-r-xr-xr-x sylvain/users  671441 2005-07-26 20:13 ./Numériser0010.jpg

-r-xr-xr-x sylvain/users  539401 2004-02-13 15:13 ./100_1391.jpg

```

Voici maintenant avec Bzip2  :Smile: 

```

gentootux backup # bzip2 -tv test.tar.bz2

  test.tar.bz2: ok

gentootux backup #                

```

Je pense que là on peut commencer à penser que le .bz2 est intègre  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai testé l'intégrité de mon Stage 5 et voici ce que ça donne :

```

gentootux backup # time bzip2 -tv gentoo20061201.tar.bz2

  gentoo20061201.tar.bz2: ok

real    14m29.102s

user    13m58.200s

sys     0m5.996s

```

C'est long mais je pense que c'est le mieux qu'on peut faire...ensuite on le grave et on peut dormir tranquille  :Smile: 

----------

## grosnours

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Sinon un script gerant ça et faisant des sauvegardes incrementales via crontab ça peut etre sympa non? bon on sort peut etre du sujet stage 5 

 

Si c'est un backup régulier que tu veux, un ptit script bash qui joue avec rsync et cp permet ça.

En moins "bricolage", il y a backuppc.

----------

## OuinPis

Un gros merci a tous ceux qui ont participé a ce fil. 

Hier j'ai du changer mon disque dur système car il commençait a rendre l'âme, jai dont décidé dutiliser votre méthode et le tout a très bien fonctionné. Sauvegarde du système en tar.gz, décompression sur le futur disque système, petit redémarrage avec le CD dinstallation, mise en place du nouveau MBR en chroot et ça a redémarré comme sur des roulettes. Je ne mimagine même pas le nombre de m**** si javais fait ça avec dautres OS  :Wink: 

A++

----------

## d2_racing

Ça m'a fait plaisir !!!

----------

## Temet

Bonjour,

J'ai lu tout le fil et il y a eu trois tonnes de suggestions, dont celle d'exclure le cache de portage plutôt que le supprimer avant.

Bref, je ne sais plus trop ou donner de la tête ^^

Une question : si je comprends bien, TOUT est sauvegardé, y compris le /home.

Pourtant, dans ta méthode de restauration, tu montes la partition système mais pas la partition home ... donc y a un truc que je pige pas  :Mad: 

Tu peux m'expliquer stp?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, j'aurais dû préciser que c'est une installation type d'une Gentoo...en tout cas pour les débutants, c'est une partition pour / et une autre pour la SWAP.

Alors, oui on backup tout quand on a juste une partition /, le home est inclus là-dedans.

----------

## davidou2a

Personnellement j'ai exclu /home /var et  /boot qui sont mis a part justement parceque j'ai pas qu'une partition /boot et une partition /home sinon je confirme que ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai posté sur le forum en anglais et j'ai eu la confirmation qu'il y a vraiment un bug dans le Stage 4.

Le bug vient du fait qu'il ne backup pas /dev,car c'est volatile comme répertoire et donc inutilie...tandis qu'avec un stage 5 on copie vraiment ce répertoire.Par contre, le Stage 5, c'est drôle mais ça fonctionne même si on a un Gensplash  :Smile: 

Voici le thread en question : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-534039-highlight-.html

----------

## davidou2a

je confirme que ça fonctionne meme avec les gensplash

----------

## d2_racing

C'est super ça, ça montre que même avec des options eyecandy(Gensplash) le Stage 5 fait la job  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Salut,

Ca fait déjà un moment que j'avais mis dans mes papiers de m'intéresser à ce post, et je trouve enfin le temps de le faire. Pour commencer, j'aurais besoin d'être un peu éclairé : qu'est-ce qu'un stage5 ?

Un stage3 comprend le strict nécessaire pour bâtir un système (ce n'est donc pas un système opérationnel).

En suivant une logique minimaliste, un stage4 serait un stage3 + le nécessaire pour avoir un système qui boot (noyau entre autres), donc déjà fortement adapté à la config matérielle.

Et un stage5 ce serait un système complet avec x11, kde, etc ? Or il est question ici de faire le backup de partitions NTFS et autres joyeusetés. Alors je m'interroge, non sur le bien-fondé de la démarche (le nombre de réponses prouve assez que ton document comble un manque), mais sur la sémantique de cette dernière : sauvegarder ensemble données et binaires n'est-il pas un peu "violent" ? Je veux dire par là qu'il me semble plus efficace de sauvegarder souvent ses données, et de temps à autres ses binaires (encore que, mis à part pour les serveurs, je n'ai jamais sauvegardé mes partitions racines : en principe une gentoo ne se ré-installe pas  :Laughing: ) ? Ou alors j'ai mal compris la démarche, c'est fort possible aussi  :Wink: .

Ensuite, concernant le fait de vider les distfiles, je suis foncièrement contre. On peut très facilement demander à tar d'ignorer ce répertoire (l'option -X prend en argument un fichier, dans lequel on met chaque répertoire à "éviter"), ce qui évite de re-télécharger tous les fichiers ultérieurement. Imaginez, sur cet exemple de distfiles de 2,8 Go, si 100 usagers font ça : 280 Go de traffic généré lors des mises à jours ultérieures.

Enfin, je me demande quel est l'effet produit lors de la restauration d'un système sauvegardé avec cette méthode, dans le cas où la sauvegarde portait aussi sur des systèmes de fichiers "externes" (NTFS nottament) ?

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ben il y a dump mais ça n'est que pour ext je crois (il existe des équivalents pour d'autres fs).

 

Effectivement... Il existe depuis longtemps maintenant (mea culpa, HOWTO pas à jour) des "dump" pour d'autres systèmes (XFS par exemple). Mis l'utilisation n'est pas du tout la même que celle décrite par ce document.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Bon, voici ce que ça donne l'option verify
> 
> ```
> gentootux backup # tar --verify --exclude  test.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf test.tar.bz2 .
> 
> ...

 

Juste une petite question de tuyauterie en fait :

```
bzcat <ton_fichier.bz2> | tar --verify <et_les_options_que_tu_veux>
```

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières  :Wink:  !

Amicalement,

----------

## d2_racing

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un stage3 comprend le strict nécessaire pour bâtir un système (ce n'est donc pas un système opérationnel). 
> 
> 

 

En effet, le Stage 3 c'est vraiment celui de Gentoo :

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En suivant une logique minimaliste, un stage4 serait un stage3 + le nécessaire pour avoir un système qui boot (noyau entre autres), donc déjà fortement adapté à la config matérielle. 
> 
> 

 

En effet, le Stage 4 contient une installation d'une Gentoo configuré et oui ça peut contenir le noyau et un WM.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et un stage5 ce serait un système complet avec x11, kde, etc ?
> 
> 

 

Tout d'abord un Stage 5 c'est l'évolution du script du Stage 4 de Blinkeye.En fait, malgré la qualité du script de Blinkeye, le script fonctionne out of the box seulement pour une installation Standard de Gentoo.

C'est à dire, une installation sans Gensplash,sans Framebuffer et surtout sans modification du fichier FSTAB pour l'utilisation de /mnt.

De plus, j'ai eu la confirmation que le Stage 4 contient des bugs à propos de /dev/null et /dev/console

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-534039.html

C'est pour cette raison qu'on doit utiliser le LiveCD pour se sortir du trouble.

De plus, le Stage 4 prend soin de prendre en backup le minimum de fichiers...donc c'est normal que ça fonctionne pas sur toutes les machines.

Le Stage 5 a été créé originalement à partir d'une idée qui vient de ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519519-highlight-.html

Quand j'ai vu la commande, j'ai allumé tout de suite.

En lisant ce thread, tu vas voir que les commandes du Stage 5, on peut faire ce qu'on veut avec.

Il y a 3 sorties possibles pour un Stage 5 :

1.Backup complet, c'est à dire tout ce qui se trouve sur /.

2.Backup complet sauf les répertoires qu'on veut exclure pour réduire l'espace du bz2.

3.Backup de données, genre prendre en backup le home par exemple.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Or il est question ici de faire le backup de partitions NTFS et autres joyeusetés. 
> 
> 

 

En effet, ça peut paraître bizarre, mais on backup le chemin /mnt et dans mon cas on prend en backup les points de montage suivants :

/mnt/win_c,/mnt/win_d,/mnt/win_e,/mnt/win_f,/mnt/pont.

Je te confirme qu'on ne backup pas les données, car j'ai plus de 120 Gig de stock sur mon Windows et le résultat de mon Stage 5 prend environ 2 gig...

Donc, c'est juste pour éviter des erreurs dans FSTAB...genre point de montage absent.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors je m'interroge, non sur le bien-fondé de la démarche (le nombre de réponses prouve assez que ton document comble un manque), 
> 
> mais sur la sémantique de cette dernière : sauvegarder ensemble données et binaires n'est-il pas un peu "violent" ? 
> ...

 

C'est drôle à dire, mais j'aime effectué un Stage 5 une fois par mois, car par exemple lors d'un changement de version de GCC, je dois me taper

28 heures de compilation, alors je veux sauvegarder ma nouvelle installation, car un emerge -e system && emerge -e world,

je pense que c'est important de prendre un backup quand tout fonctionne.

De plus, j'ai testé Beryl et avant de faire les changements j'avais prit un Stage 5 au cas où j'aurais fait un crash.

J'utilise AIGLX + Beryl avec le driver open source et je pense installer les drivers ATI Proprio, alors si j'aime pas ça, je vais

pouvoir faire un restore de mon Stage 5 pour enlever toutes traces de mon expérience.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je veux dire par là qu'il me semble plus efficace de sauvegarder souvent ses données, 
> 
> et de temps à autres ses binaires (encore que, mis à part pour les serveurs, 
> ...

 

C'est certain que tu peux backup des données souvent et c'est tant mieux  :Smile: 

La beauté du script c'est que c'est pas un script en fait  :Smile: , c'est une série de commande, alors on peut faire se qu'on veut avec la commande TAR, par contre le plus important

c'est la fameuse commande mount -o bind / /mnt/backup.

En effet, ça l'air de rien, mais le fait de binder la racine ailleurs, ça permet de rendre static tout ce qui ne peut pas se copier facilement.

Par exemple, le répertoire /dev.

Le gros problème du Stage 4, c'est qu'il ne bind pas la racine, donc il oublie des fichiers, c'est une des raisons pourquoi j'avais des udev.events à la tonne.

J'espère que c'est plus clair comme ça Anigel  :Smile: 

J'attends vos commentaires  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Salut,

Je suis en train de faire mon premier stage 5 et voilà ce que je note:

1: l'option "--exclude" n'est valable que pour UN seul fichier!

En d'autres termes, --exclude fichier1 fichier2 est incorrect.

2: je pense qu'il ne faut pas exclure "/usr/portage/distfiles" mais "usr/portage/distfiles" (sans le /) vu qu'on backup le dossier courant.

Perso, j'ai lancé la commande suivante:

```
tar --exclude tmp --exclude var/tmp --exclude usr/portage/distfiles --exclude stage5-0207.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf stage5-0207.tar.bz2 .

```

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais pas quel genre de machine que tu as chez toi , mais j'ai testé la commande sans le mode verbose et j'ai sauvé environ 5-7 minutes lors de l'exécution.

Quand on va avoir fait le tour des commandes et des options, je vais remodifier le howto pour inclure tous les commentaires et fonctionnalités qu'on a trouvé au début du thread.

A+

----------

## Temet

Ouep mais sans le mode verbose, j'aurais jamais vu que l'option --exclude ne prenait pas en compte plusieurs paramètres  :Wink: 

Par contre, y a des chances que je vire la verbosité les fois suivantes  :Wink: 

EDIT : par contre je sais pas pourquoi il faut deux "v" dans la commande o_O'

EDIT 2 : écoute, j'espère que tout s'est bien passé mais si c'est bien le cas, je suis ravi! Dire que j'avais peur que la compression ne suffise pas à faire rentrer la backup de mon système sur 1 DVD ... bah à 100 Mo près (4.5 Go quoi), je faisais rentrer : backup système Destkop + backup home Desktop + backup système Laptop + backup home Laptop !!

Dire que j'ai dû cramer deux DVD pour 100 Mo ... ça m'a fait mal ^^

PS : le backup home, c'est sans les trucs-incompressibles-que-j'ai-ailleurs, aka musique et vidéos principalement  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je suis en train de faire mon premier stage 5 et voilà ce que je note:
> 
> 

 

C'est le fun de voir que même un vétéran du forum essai et surtout test un Stage 5.

Personnellement à voir le nombre de réponses et surtout le nombre de hits, je pense que ce script tout simple comble un réel besoin de sauvegarde pour les Gentooistes  :Smile: 

Qui sait, avec Stage 5, la personne qui a fait un backup Stage 5 va se trouver plus safe, donc peut-être qu'elle va utiliser ou tester quelque chose qu'elle aurait jamais osé, par peur de scrapper son système  :Smile: 

Genre passer en ~x86  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Qui sait, avec Stage 5, la personne qui a fait un backup Stage 5 va se trouver plus safe, donc peut-être qu'elle va utiliser ou tester quelque chose qu'elle aurait jamais osé, par peur de scrapper son système  

  Comme Paludis pour moi   :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

[off]Oui je suis vétéran ... mais je n'ai pas encore un an d'inscription dans le forum. Je suis assez curieux et matte un peu tous les topics, participement plus ou moins utilement  :Laughing: . Mine de rien, on apprend plein de trucs comme ça. Par contre, je suis certainement bien moins Power User que beaucoup de non vétérans, moins bavards  :Wink: [/off]

----------

## d2_racing

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Qui sait, avec Stage 5, la personne qui a fait un backup Stage 5 va se trouver plus safe, donc peut-être qu'elle va utiliser ou tester quelque chose qu'elle aurait jamais osé, par peur de scrapper son système    Comme Paludis pour moi  

 

Je viens de voir mon premier howto qui décrit comment installer XFCE avec portage et paludis : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536683.html

Quoi de mieux que d'installer Paludis si on a un backup Stage 5  :Smile: 

Si on n'aime pas Paludis, on restore notre Gentoo et on continu notre chemin comme si rien n'était  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ca a l'air interessant, mais perso je ne sais pas si je le ferais, ne serait-ce que pour garder une separation nette entre l'OS et les donnees - mais c'est mon cote sysadmin  :Smile: 

Tant que toutes les idees exposees dans ce thread sont prises en compte, ce script m'a l'air tres utile, ceci dit -- imaginez un peu ce que ca fait avec un kernel et des options de compilations suffisamment generiques! Super-facile de deployer des systemes.

----------

## Temet

C'est ce que j'ai fait Trevoke! Sur chacune de mes machines, j'ai fait un backup du système et un backup du /home  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Comme ça, on peut installer une machine et la "ghoster"  sur les autres  :Smile: 

C'est magique pour un parc informatique qui a juste quelques modèles d'ordi.

Enfin, je suis certain que même les admins...c'est-à-dire ceux qui séparent /home,/usr,/boot,/var,/tmp et / peuvent utiliser ce script sans problème.

Ça va être juste plus long à faire et surtout à restorer, car il va y avoir plus de manipulations.

----------

## yoyo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quand on va avoir fait le tour des commandes et des options, je vais remodifier le howto pour inclure tous les commentaires et fonctionnalités qu'on a trouvé au début du thread.

 Hello,

Je programme un changement de fs (merci Enlight   :Wink:  ) pour ce week-end et je voulais savoir si cette mise à jour a été effectuée ?

Merci.

----------

## d2_racing

Pas encore, mais le script à la première page est fonctionnel et surtout il va juste afficher une tonne de messages,car on est en mode verbose.

Il manque dans le script de la première page, les options pour exclure certains répertoires et surtout pour backuper certains répertoires comme seulement le home par exemple.

Mais si tu veux faire un backup intégral, tu peux te servir du script sans problème.

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Yoyo, tu donneras tes commentaires s.v.p quand tu auras fait la migration  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Ecoute, c'est pas le man de tar ni google qui me le dit, pourquoi deux "v" dans la commande tar ?????

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Temet, j'ai envoyé un mp à  Dapsaille à propos de ça . 

On devrait avoir une réponse prochainement  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Salut Temet, j'ai envoyé un mp à  Dapsaille à propos de ça . 
> 
> On devrait avoir une réponse prochainement 

 

Ben, c'est logique Temet, avec la réponse de d2_racing : Dapsaille est passé sous windows, te souviens-tu de son long, long poste, donc v+v = w ==> windows®   :Laughing:  Bon je suis déjà parti []

----------

## Temet

Je ne sais même pas ce que Dapsaille vient faire dans cette histoire!   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Enfin, je suis certain que même les admins...c'est-à-dire ceux qui séparent /home,/usr,/boot,/var,/tmp et / peuvent utiliser ce script sans problème.

 

Oui, on peut, mais non, on ne le fait pas, car cela n'aurait pas vraiment de sens. L'intéret de séparer ces partitions réside dans le fait qu'elles n'ont pas du tout le même rythme de modifications : /var sera modifié plusieurs dizaines (centaines ?) de fois par heure (les logs et les spools de mail, pour ne citer qu'eux). Donc le rythme de backup de ces partitions doit également être différent, afin de garantir un bon niveau de sécurité des données, mais aussi un bon niveau d'occupation CPU. Et en général, on utilise plutôt des méthodes incrémentales, moins gourmandes en temps et en espace.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je ne sais même pas ce que Dapsaille vient faire dans cette histoire!  

 

C'est à cause de ce thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519519-highlight-.html

À mon avis, ça doit être la même chose pour lspci.

On peut faire lspci -v et lspci -vv

----------

## dapsaille

Nom di diou on me pourrit encore ??   :Laughing: 

 Bon j'ai enfin le net donc ca compile sur un vieux portable et ensuite sur mon x2 :p

----------

## Nah

Excellent tutorial, tout fonctionne parfaitement, y compris la restauration. Par contre c'est looooong sur mon coucou. 

Je vais pouvoir faire joujou avec ma Gentoo.  :Cool: 

Sinon, il serait bon de mettre à jour le premier post avec les différentes remarques faite plus haut, notamment celle de Telmet concernant --exclude...

----------

## d2_racing

Bien sûr, mais je vais attendre encore, car j'ai écris ce même howto en Anglais et il y a pas mal d'optimisation du côté des Anglais aussi.

Alors, je vais refaire le howto et je vais merger les améliorations  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai refais le howto hier, alors si vous avez des commentaires...

----------

## ratur

Merci pour ce How-to

Ca fonctionne au poil. Juste un petit détail : comme j'était relativement pressé, j'ai préféré une compression au format .tar.gz

Le gain de temps était non négligeable, et la perte de compression pas énorme.

----------

## Temet

J'ai restauré mon stage-5 hier sur mon laptop, sur lequel j'ai tenté l'expérience Archlinux pendant environ deux mois.

J'ai pas eu de gros soucis, juste quelques broutilles:

- splash qui merde > réparé en réemergeant splashutils;

- plus de wifi o_O' > j'ai réemergé les ipw3945* et c'était bon;

- quelques merdes en éteignant le pc au moment de l'archivage des /dev (oui bah quand j'avais tenté de désactiver l'archivage, ça marchait pas bien alors je l'ai laissé... mais ça fait certes bien plus d'un an, ptet que ça marche bien maintenant). C'est parti après la mise à jour du système.

J'ai juste bloqué le splashutils > 1.4.2 car ça merdouille. Je crois que c'est une histoire qu'il faut avoir le noyau 2.6.23 si je me rappelle de ce que j'avais lu dans elogv.

Enfin bref, globalement, c'est un succès.

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai juste bloqué le splashutils > 1.4.2 car ça merdouille. Je crois que c'est une histoire qu'il faut avoir le noyau 2.6.23 si je me rappelle de ce que j'avais lu dans elogv.

 C'est pas plutôt une histoire de "klibc" à recompiler avant l'upgrade de splashutils (j'ai eu un problème de splashutils à version de noyau constante résolu par cette méthode) ??

Enjoy !

----------

## Temet

Nan il compile mais fonctionne mal, pis l'espèce de fondu sur le Framebuffer ça rame mais méchant!

----------

## d2_racing

Oh oh, facque plus de Arch pour toi Temet ?

Pour ce qui est de ton problème, est-ce que ça fait ça lors du premier reboot ?

Car me semble que le fait de copier tout faisait que le framebuffer était fonctionnel...

Je sais pas trop comment amélioré le tout   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Le framebuffer marche.

Le splash merdait mais c'est réparé, y a pas eu mort d'homme.

PS : pas compris ton expression Canadienne.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pardon : Oh oh, facque plus de Arch pour toi Temet ? 
> 
> 

 

Facque = Alors

Alors, c'est terminé avec Arch ?

----------

## Temet

Ouep

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as trouvé ça comment Arch ?

Vas-tu essayer une autre binaire sur ton vieux coucou pour augmenter ton plaisir d'utilisation au lieu de faire chauffer ta chambre en compilant ?

----------

## Temet

Mon vieux coucou??????

Mon core duo avec 2 Go de ram?????????

Putain, je lui ai foutu deux mois, 150 paquets et quelques 750 Mo de mise à jour et il a fait tout ça en 4h30... putain je l'aime mon coucou ouais!  :Laughing: 

Je ne vais pas tenter d'autre binaire, Arch était la seule valable potentielle.

Tant pis, je vais me faire une raison en ayant une distro pas toujours très à jour sur ce qui se fait, mais super simple à maintenir et configurer.

----------

## d2_racing

[quote="Temet"]Mon vieux coucou??????

Mon core duo avec 2 Go de ram?????????

[quote]

Tu n'avais pas installé Arch sur un vieux laptop et c'est pour cette raison que tu voulais une distribution binaire pour ne pas compiler ?

----------

## Temet

Nan, pas du tout!

Et t'as pas fini de me faire off-the-waller?  :Laughing: 

----------

## ibasaw

Ca sert a quoi cette ligne de commande :

```
time bzip2 -tv stage5.tar.bz2
```

Il me donnne stage5.tar.bz2: et ca attend, il se passe rien

Merci .

----------

## d2_racing

Ça va t'indiquer si ton archive est valide.

Ça peut prendre entre 2 et 25 minutes.

----------

## ibasaw

Je fais ma partition /home à part, donc si je fais ca:

```

tar --exclude tmp --exclude var/tmp --exclude usr/portage/distfiles --exclude var/log --exclude home.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf home.tar.bz2 .

```

Ca va bien m'exclure tout ce qui se trouve dans le rep tmp, var/tmp, usr/portage/distfiles, var/log ?

Ca vous semble correct comme syntax ?

Merci.

----------

## d2_racing

Je pense que oui, car si tu met un / devant /var par exemple, il va changer de répertoire.

----------

## ibasaw

Effectivement ca fonctionne, j'ai re tester cette nuit.

C'est nickel, il exclu bien le contenu des répertoires.

Une dernière intérrogation: il garde bien les liens symboliques ?

Merci.

----------

## d2_racing

Bien sûr  :Razz: 

----------

## ibasaw

C'est super tout ca.

Pour aller plus loin dans le processus...en tout automatique.

On doit pouvoir surement faire un petit scirpt bash qui lance la sauvegarde une fois par mois par cron.

Vérifier que l'archive est intact:

-Dans le cas negatif: nous en avertir par email, stoper le processus.

-Dans le cas positif: uploader sur un ftp de notre choix cette archive.

Evidemment le bash c'est pas mon truc  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Moi je le fais à la main, car quand mon archive est clean, je peux la copier sur ma clé USB ou graver celle-ci.

À date, c'est la solution que je préfère et le gros avantage de faire un tar, c'est que tu peux passer de EXT3 à Reiser4 en quelques minutes.

----------

## 256JMaN

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ce sujet.

J'étais entrain de chercher un moyen pour migrer une de mes installation d'une machine physique vers une machine virtuel virtualbox.

Je me suis fait un petit script et j'ai trouvé une option qui permet de lire un fichier qui contient les exclusions, bien utilisé on peu donc sauvegarder un dossier sans son contenu (plutôt pratique pour /dev /sys /run /home /mnt et /proc )

Voila mon script 

```

#/usr/sbin/stage5

BACKUP=/mnt/stage5.tar.bz2

EXCLUDE_DIR="/etc/stage5/directorys.exclude"

tar --exclude-from=$EXCLUDE_DIR -cjpf $BACKUP /

```

et le fichier qui contient les exclusions 

```

#/etc/stage5/directorys.exclude

/usr/src/*

/mnt/*

/dev/*

/proc/*

/home/*

/tmp/*

/var/tmp/*

/usr/portage/*

/sys/*

lost+found/

/run/*

*~

*.old

*.bak

*.back

*.save

```

Il faut faire attention ou on envoi le stage, dans mon exemple je le place dans /mnt donc pas besoin de l'exclure puisque le contenue de /mnt est exclu de la sauvegarde  

http://laframboise.dtdns.net/share_img/stage5.png

Ca me parait correct !

Mon système occupe 7 Go sur mon disque et mon stage (après quelque minutes de compression pèse 600mo)

Simple, et demain je pourrais juger de l’efficacité  :Smile: 

----------

